
New Bitbucket Cloud features - Sami_Lehtinen
https://bitbucket.org/blog/6-new-bitbucket-cloud-features-that-spark-joy
======
edpichler
For people only criticizing Bitbucket, take a look at this costs comparison
[https://imgur.com/a/eZPIHXW](https://imgur.com/a/eZPIHXW)

Source: [https://www.process.st/bitbucket-vs-github-version-
control-s...](https://www.process.st/bitbucket-vs-github-version-control-
software/)

~~~
Lievelingsduif
We're talking about 200 developers here.

If you truly have such a large corporation you would just host your own gitlab
instance, right?

~~~
edpichler
It depends. Every case needs to be analyzed and calculated the costs.

------
baroffoos
I'm amazed bitbucket hasn't got a move on and actually made the product good
since Github and Gitlab are 10000x better and speeding away at rocket pace.

~~~
NationOfJoe
At work I use Bitbucket, i use GitHub for personal projects but not for any
team based work or any projects at scale.

Just wondering what are the features that make GitHub/GitLab better?

what am i missing?

~~~
jmosbech
We started out on Bitbucket due to their free tier and haven’t moved on since.
Generally it does the job, but then again we’re not really using a lot of the
fancy features.

To us the biggest issue is the speed. The user interface just feels slow
compared to eg. GitHub.

~~~
tnolet
This is an issue with most Atlassian products. The UI feels like molasses.
Github is far, far more speedy.

------
A2017U1
I'm getting a 403 here so will just say that subtle nod to Marie Kondo in the
title certainly made me chuckle.

------
toyg
Well, good for them - now can I log on with Firefox again? Somehow, in the
last few months whenever I try with FF I get redirected to an openid xml
file...

~~~
jmull
It works for me, so this may not be a general problem.

I'm guessing you will need to do something on your end to solve this. E.g.,
clear some cookies or other bitbucket-related browser-local state.

